# rat programme tonight



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

so did anyone watch it?

i thought it was brilliant,i loved there cages were they the savic royal suite cages?
all the hammocks etc in them,all the rats were gorgeous and has made me want some more!

but i also cried when baker died and they had buried him with a flower on top.

couldn't fault the people at all of the high care they give there rats and they seem like lovely people.:thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Got it on V+ to watch later when the oh goes to bed, cant wait:thumbup:.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

you'll love it Gill.:thumbup:


----------



## Fennic (Jan 28, 2011)

Yup, watched it and cried too, you can really relate with rat or for that matter any animal deaths.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll go watch it on 4od, I saw an advert and thought "I'll watch that" but then it totally slipped my mind!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah it was good.. i guess they have a serious case of GMR.. But fancy going to that event knowing you were told you couldn't have any more.. sounds like a forum friend I know.... Gill.... :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> But fancy going to that event knowing you were told you couldn't have any more.. sounds like a forum friend I know.... Gill.... :lol:


Anyone we know? :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Anyone we know? :lol:


I hear Mums the word.. :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Can you watch this online anywhere whats it called


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

the lady on the programme Kate is a member of fancy rats forum!

everyone on fancy-rats is talking about it.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

if u type in google 4OD is should come up with it.

here

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/head-over-heels-in-rats/4od#3156245


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

And up goes pets at home profits and irresponsible breeders back pockets.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what was the prog called


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

at least it showed her going to a breeder to get her baby rats and not a pet shop.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

blade100 said:


> if u type in google 4OD is should come up with it.
> 
> here
> 
> Head Over Heels in Rats - 4oD - Channel 4


see link to watch it


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh grrrrr!!!!!!!!!!! I was watching stupid depressing corrie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrr!


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Omg it's made me want to get rats even more, god sake, and was so sad when baker died  poor little thing.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww that was lovely but did I blub when Baker died . I didnt know you could fit 16 rats in a srs, makes me want one even more.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow they loved the rats didnt they, is it me or was their too many in those cages though? I dont know much about rats so please forgive my ignorance


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> wow they loved the rats didnt they, is it me or was their too many in those cages though? I dont know much about rats so please forgive my ignorance


I think they were all crowded in the top half of the cage so it looked worse than it was, my lot do it too, I have to make the bottom half of the cage very interesting to tempt them down again.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I think they were all crowded in the top half of the cage so it looked worse than it was, my lot do it too, I have to make the bottom half of the cage very interesting to tempt them down again.


ah right  thanks for clearing that up. They looked happy little things


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The guy had a valid point though.. the more rats they have the harder to give them the individual needs..


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> The guy had a valid point though.. the more rats they have the harder to give them the individual needs..


Yes he did, the most rodents I'd have would probably be 10, for one I couldn't cope and secondly they wouldn't get enough attention. I love how at the start it was "we're not getting anymore" and then at the end they come home with a new ratty ! *cough* GMR *Cough* :thumbsup:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I watched it this morning, had a good old cry at Baker's funeral since I'm burying Hugo today and considering helping Mako over the bridge too at this stage (CHF and not responding to lasix/baytril) 
Overall I think it painted a fairly nice picture of rat owners...it's amazing how alike we all are - I know how she feels with the GMR, but at the same time, I could relate to her husband as I'd like a smaller group to give more one-to-one attention to. With the fact that she went to a breeder I really hope it doesn't give people the idea of going into [email protected] ...hopefully they'll search out decent local breeders.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Argent said:


> I watched it this morning, had a good old cry at Baker's funeral since I'm burying Hugo today and considering helping Mako over the bridge too at this stage (CHF and not responding to lasix/baytril)
> Overall I think it painted a fairly nice picture of rat owners...it's amazing how alike we all are - I know how she feels with the GMR, but at the same time, I could relate to her husband as I'd like a smaller group to give more one-to-one attention to. With the fact that she went to a breeder I really hope it doesn't give people the idea of going into [email protected] ...hopefully they'll search out decent local breeders.


Apparently when they were filming she filmed a bit where she told people not to go to pet shops but the producers in their wisdom cut that bit out. (hugs) for you for today, the worst part of rat ownership by far is their lifespan .


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Even with her going to as breeder and buying big cages its not going to stop people going to PetsatHome and buying a cheap hamster cage....

Also 
"Overall I think it painted a fairly nice picture of rat owners...it's amazing how alike we all are"
TBH i know quite a few who i would happily steer clear from.

Im going to watch it properly today as i was a bit busy yesterday and didnt get chance to pay much attention to it.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Even with her going to as breeder and buying big cages its not going to stop people going to PetsatHome and buying a cheap hamster cage....
> 
> Also
> "Overall I think it painted a fairly nice picture of rat owners...it's amazing how alike we all are"
> ...


Lol I know what you mean, but I meant _good_ rat owners...not just people who have rats and are extremely neglectful/dodgy.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

well hopefully the people that did watch it will get some idea of how rats are meant to live.i.e cage type,substrate,hammocks,food,company of there own kind.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

One breeder on another forum has had 16 people wanting rats from him just overnight and today.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

maybe u should speak to the lady that did the programme then and tell her that your obviously not very happy she's a member on Fancy Rats | Home her member name is KateR


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

I really enjoyed it as I love looking at other peoples rats. I only caught a bit of it though and so will have to catch up on it on 4 oD. I think i would have to give up my job to be able to look after all them rats (but I would gladly give it a try though ha ha)

I did find some bits a little strange, like when her boyfriend said something like...I love it when she gets a new rat as I see a different side to her??

I also thought it was strange that there wasn't a narrator. Unless i saw the bits where there wasn't one. Now we know where she lives we can go and steal her brood he he


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I watched it on 4OD & loved it, I thought they portrayed rats very positively & will hopefully make people realise the level of care they need. What a lovely couple
Blade100, yes they had 2 SRSes there, I can't wait to get mine


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I watched it on 4OD and i think it showed rats and rat owners in a really positive light  :thumbup:

Shame about Baker though


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Just about to watch it...
Am wondering if she was at Harrogate Show yesterday :001_huh:
Possible and make sense I guess as rats were being shown too.
If not then she has a bloomin good look-a-likey out there...lol


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

After I watched it, I went on eBay and bought a pink ratty sticker for my car like the one she had on the back of hers....I couldn't help myself


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Myth said:


> Just about to watch it...
> Am wondering if she was at Harrogate Show yesterday :001_huh:
> Possible and make sense I guess as rats were being shown too.
> If not then she has a bloomin good look-a-likey out there...lol


Yes both Kate and Kevin were at the show.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I got accosted by the college library staff on Monday, they wanted to know if the programme was educational, they wanted to add it to the DVD collection to educate people on the positive aspects of rats, as well as giving advice on their care
Have to say, I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who spends hours preparing their food for them


----------

